# ICC P3 exam



## Thomas Nabors (Jun 1, 2017)

Anyone have any suggestions for studying for the 2015 P3 exam.  I took and passed the P2 last year and wish i had taken the P3 right after but my job needed me to get the others first.  Does anyone have any study material


----------



## Keystone (Jun 1, 2017)

Study in the same manner you did to pass the P2. Hopefully with a lil field experience u dear your belt this test will be even easier.   

Tab, study, know where to look for charts and footnotes.


----------

